# 2 year old macy



## mike77777 (Mar 4, 2014)

This morning we lost what we called our kid.. Macy, she was my life, and same to my wife, she was always with us when we were home and chasing around our cats for fun. She was such a great dog, very loyal , always gave you love and just always there for you no matter what. She was perfectly normal yesterday morning, and we woke up to her dead with blood all over her anus , im not exactly sure what went wrong, but it happened extremely fast and we are just devastated. She always used to lay right next to my wife when she takes her bath, so tonight I had to sit right where she did to ease the pain.It is probably the hardest thing i've had to accept , and hope no one else loses their german shepherd at such a young age, so quickly...Well anyways thanks for reading, I just had to get this off my chest.I will always miss her and remember all the fun we had for the short amount of time. the picture by herself was taken 3 days ago..


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss...

I dread the day I lose one of my two. Haven't experienced a loss like that so I don't have any advice.

Just know that she is with the rest of our beloved lost fur kids, hopping above the clouds and watching over you...

Always...


----------



## mike77777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, its nice to know there are other people out there who care


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

mike77777 said:


> Thanks for the reply, its nice to know there are other people out there who care


Oh, you'll find a lot of people that care here...

Welcome btw.

I hope you find it in your heart to get another dog, and when the time comes, you share that joy with us too...


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i am so very sorry
your dog was beautiful


----------



## mike77777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thankyou. I will probably get another one, seeing how i've always had a gsd since I was a kid, thats why I went out and got macy, I got a house of my own and figured it was time to get one again. Was planning on having kids in a year or so which would have been perfect for her age .


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh no. Beautiful dog. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Macy


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. To lose your kid so young must be devastating. It's never easy but a quick, unexpected loss like this must be even harder. Condolences.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Mann...  I am sorry for your loss of your beautiful Macy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Mike I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Macy. It is hard to lose any beloved fur child but one so young is even harder. Take care.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of your beloved girl. It always makes things more complicated when you don't know what happened. But not any easier. What a beautiful girl. Rest in peace Macy.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Soo sorry for the loss of your beloved Macy. For what it's worth she looked very happy in her last picture. I'm sure she would have told you something was wrong if she knew or could. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mike77777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thankyou everyone for the support , it means a lot, I miss that dog so much its crazy.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! 
She was a Beautiful girl!

:rip: Macy ... Run free, baby girl!

Kat


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. Its such a sudden loss. I know it must be difficult to deal with. Macy was a very beautiful girl and I'm sure she knows you love her. She will always be a part of you. RIP sweet Macy.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Macy was beautiful!
Hope your hearts heal quickly.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a shock! I know she was a great companion and her short time with you sounds as though it was a joyful time for you, your wife and Macy.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I just lost my Holly, 3 years old , on the 10th of February. Not even a month ago. Sudden and unexplained. I know exactly how you feel. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*Macy*

I am so sorry for your loss. Macy was such a beautiful GSD, with such a tragic loss of your pet we always wonder why? I am so, so sorry. I wish there is something I could say to make things better for you all- K9POPPY


----------



## mike77777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thankyou everyone so much for the support, it really does help...Hope everyone has a good day. Just went to visit where I buried macy and my father in law made a cross with a dog collar that says her name and the day she died on it, was very nice of him.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry for your loss Mike. Just looking at that beautiful face in her picture it is easy to see why you would love her so much----you can see the love in her eyes.


----------



## PugLogic (Feb 11, 2014)

Mike, sending you a big hug. So sorry about your loss of Macy at such a tender age.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Your Macey looks just like my Lacey
Hugs, I couldn't even breath ..... Soul Mate


----------

